# Goat olor aka breeding apron ???



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yesterday I went to a farm to buy a baby nigerian goat. While I was there the lady showed me her buck and he was wearing an apron that she had made herself with a harness and some burlap cloth. She said it keeps the buck from breeding the does and she doesn't have to keep them separate so the buck is happy and doesn't have to be alone. I have never heard of it or seen anything like it. I thought it was great. So I am just wondering if anyone else uses it and if it really works or what are your thought on it before I try it?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Yesterday I went to a farm to buy a baby nigerian goat. While I was there the lady showed me her buck and he was wearing an apron that she had made herself with a harness and some burlap cloth. She said it keeps the buck from breeding the does and she doesn't have to keep them separate so the buck is happy and doesn't have to be alone. I have never heard of it or seen anything like it. I thought it was great. So I am just wondering if anyone else uses it and if it really works or what are your thought on it before I try it?


Here is another pic I found


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmm. Never seen one before, but looks like it should work, so long as he doesn't shake out of it!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is am image I found through google. It really seems like a brilliant idea. I've mulled over ideas on how to make one, too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's smart!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> Here is am image I found through google. It really seems like a brilliant idea. I've mulled over ideas on how to make one, too.


The lady swore that it works. I know my bucks would be a lot happier if they didn't have to be kept by their selves. I'm going to buy two dog harnesses and some thick burlap and have one made for me. I would make it myself but I can only sew on buttons


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

There is one thing that makes me hesitate. I have lost a goat who got strangled by another when he hooked her collar with his horns. I don't keep collars on my goats unless they are actively getting led by me. 

So leaving even a harness on a goat makes me nervous. Even though it won't throttle them, with the straps being across the chest. If a horn got stuck in a strap during play, I could imagine the jerking, flailing, twisting, pulling, etc. that both would do (the one who is stuck and the one who is stuck on). Both could end up hurt.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> There is one thing that makes me hesitate. I have lost a goat who got strangled by another when he hooked her collar with his horns. I don't keep collars on my goats unless they are actively getting led by me.
> 
> So leaving even a harness on a goat makes me nervous. Even though it won't throttle them, with the straps being across the chest. If a horn got stuck in a strap during play, I could imagine the jerking, flailing, twisting, pulling, etc. that both would do (the one who is stuck and the one who is stuck on). Both could end up hurt.


Yea I see your point. I thought about that too.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like it would work, but I don't trust bucks within 20 feet of does in heat no matter _what _they are wearing!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Goat condom....wow....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My thoughts on it is, a buck will never get a break will may stay in rut longer and with rut comes weight loss. He will constantly chase the Does every 18 to 21 days or never get a break, when a Doe comes in season. That to me, is to much on them, not healthy. But, this is just my opinion. 

I wouldn't use it on my bucks, as I rather give them a break, breeding takes a lot out of them. I will then, be able to feed them well, worm them if needed, ect. Get a healthy weight on them, until I am ready to breed again, the buck and the Does are then, reunited and it is all new and inviting to them, so breeding takes place with ease.


----------



## Mac's Rainbow (Jul 30, 2012)

I will agree that it is not for all bucks. The buck I used one on was a very quite, mild mannered buck even in rut so he wasn't overly harassing the does.

Ggg
SKM Mac's Rainbow Nigerians


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I made "chastity pants" that were similar to that for my wether when he was a baby. It kept him from breeding his mom or sister so that I could wait longer to castrate him. It worked great and I highly recommend it to anyone worried about wethering too early.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree that if you have your goats in an area with a lot of trees or brush you risk him getting snagged on something. I don't think I'd use it without some serious thought on it.


----------

